# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Where do you guys shave?

## ripped_82

Where do all the guys on this board shave?

----------


## Canes4Ever

Strange question bro.....but my face only. The season for cycling must be here, you guys (especially you 9Natural9) are coming up with wierd threads lately.

----------


## KeyMastur

what about the legs bro ?? make room for that too.....

----------


## DevilsDeity

i normaly just shave in the bathroom thats where i shave

----------


## dane26

i shave everything underneath my eyebrows....i HATE hair

----------


## Lil D

i agree, I hate body hair also....but :-( my legs are not big enough to look good shaved.

----------


## ripped_82

the reason i posted this question is because i waxed my underarms for the first time.F!$* did it ever kill.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by KeyMastur_ 
> *what about the legs bro ?? make room for that too.....*


Shave my legs? What ya think I'm queer or something ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by dane26_ 
> *i shave everything underneath my eyebrows....i HATE hair*


Even <whispering> down there ?  :LOL:

----------


## mishon1

dont forget the arms 2. i shave everything hair is so nasty.

----------


## Jenna

YOU GUYS! Don't shave your CHEST hair - it's SO sexy!!!

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Jenna_ 
> *YOU GUYS! Don't shave your CHEST hair - it's SO sexy!!!*


You go girl !  :Big Grin:

----------


## KeyMastur

> _Originally posted by Jenna_ 
> *YOU GUYS! Don't shave your CHEST hair - it's SO sexy!!!*


whatever, it's gross. i like the shaved look. plus gives more definition appearance....i don't want a girl gettin a hair in her mouth when she's kissin on my chest (or _anywhere_ else for that matter)!

----------


## Gear101

legs chest face arms...

----------


## Jenna

> _Originally posted by KeyMastur_ 
> *i don't want a girl gettin a hair in her mouth when she's kissin on my chest (or anywhere else for that matter)!*


It's all about skills.

----------


## jleighty17

face chest arms and everyonce in a while my balls

----------


## $uperman

i just shave my arms and face... every once and a while ill shave the chest. only when i go to a crowded beach or something. some gurls are actually surprized and seem to like when i take my shirt off and they see some hair. i guess they think its masculine. i will shave time from time now though.

----------


## Jenna

> _Originally posted by $uperman_ 
> *some gurls are actually surprized and seem to like when i take my shirt off and they see some hair. i guess they think its masculine.*


EXACTLY! It is TOTALLY manly! Big ole grizzly bears!! Grrrrrrrrr.... Nothing like the chest hair and the hair leading down the belly........the "happy trail"..... Mmm!

----------


## broncojosh

so wait...I should let it grow back? I don't give a shit one way or the other...

----------


## ironmike7000

My back and sometimes during the summer my chest. I keep everything else trimmed down.

----------


## Terinox

I only shave my face, just trim the rest of the body. No need to shave the rest of your body!!! It takes too long and it can get really painful!!! So why bother? I don't get it, just trim trim and then trim, it's very short, and there are no rashes, ingrown hairs or itcheness (well not as bad).

That's just my 0.02 !!!

----------


## bigkev

hair is disgusting. i shave my entire body every day of my life. i cant go to sleep if i dont. besides, i dont train everyday to hide my muscles with hair.

----------


## Sicilian30

Jenna it is called the "treasure trail"... LOL.. 
I agree Kev. I work out almost everyday, and Hair is a pain. I am a hairy mofo, go figure you would think I was Italian or something. Hair sucks in "certain" places.

----------


## shonuff

i have to shave my face every other day cause it grows so quick and i hate that cause i get ingrown hairs real easy  :Frown:  i just started shavin my chest and arms and i like the way it looks and feels  :Smilie:  but about 4 days later i got a nasty rash or something and ingrown hairs from usin a razor  :Frown:  so next time im gonna use some nair or magic shave(i think thats what its called). hey any1 that uses nair how many bottels do u go trough in a month and how long does the hair stay away????

----------


## Babyweight

> _Originally posted by Jenna_ 
> *
> 
> EXACTLY! It is TOTALLY manly! Big ole grizzly bears!! Grrrrrrrrr.... Nothing like the chest hair and the hair leading down the belly........the "happy trail"..... Mmm!*


God I Love that "Happy Trail".

----------


## silverfox

I shave the boys and my face, rest gets nair or wax. If i could afford laser it would be done. I not a big fan of body hair. Seems the more that falls out of my head the more i can grow on body... grrrrrrrr

----------


## Shredz

take it all off

----------


## Butch

You have to shave everything (except for the happy trail). I did get blessed with no chest hair, so that saves me some time. The legs, arms, underarms, the boys, and face all a must.

----------


## GenuinePL

Man, AR is turning into "WHAT AND HOW DO YOU SHAVE YOUR .........."

HMMM, is it just me or did anyone noticed that there is more than 5 threads about this.

----------


## BigD

You girls like chest hair but I imagine if the guy is looking like Austin Powers youd have him shave.

Me I'm just to damn hairy so it all has to go.

----------


## Trianon

9-9, you have hair ON the cock? damn....
Well, I don't wan to be compared to Austin Powers, so I trim it for now, sometimes I let it go thought, then "treasure trail" turns into "treasure autobahn" :Smilie: 
Columbu used to pull out most of his hair with his fingers starting a month before competition.

----------


## GenuinePL

LOL

I just shaved yesterday. Preparing my ROOSTER for a COCK fight tomorrow night. Going for 12 rounds and then a KO with 5 sec left on the clock.  :Smilie:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by GenuinePL_ 
> *LOL
> 
> I just shaved yesterday. Preparing my ROOSTER for a COCK fight tomorrow night. Going for 12 rounds and then a KO with 5 sec left on the clock. *


You go boy ! We want too hear about a real knockout not a TKO too  :Big Grin:

----------


## GenuinePL

LMAO Kev. HEHE

----------


## GenuinePL

He's still undefeated. Haven't lost a control of a game yet, but this one could be wild. 

Don't worry It will stay undefeated. HHEHE

----------


## BigD

If I knew the laster would 100% stop hair growth forever, at least for me it I would be willing to spend the money. But I've heard even with the laser your hair will eventually start growing back.

----------


## superbeast

> _Originally posted by dane26_ 
> *i shave everything underneath my eyebrows....i HATE hair*


Well, not quite everything, but just about!

----------


## dane26

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *
> 
> Even <whispering> down there ? *


yup....easy big guy!! :Big Grin:  even down there

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by dane26_ 
> *
> 
> yup....easy big guy!! even down there*


Hmmmm, I just find it facinating that you guys are so picky about this hair thing.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## $uperman

> _Originally posted by GenuinePL_ 
> *LOL
> 
> I just shaved yesterday. Preparing my ROOSTER for a COCK fight tomorrow night. Going for 12 rounds and then a KO with 5 sec left on the clock. *


 :LOL:  dood , that was classic

----------


## Chyna350

I just love clean skins, smooth and defined. If I need dental floss I'll buy some, LMAO :Angel:

----------


## Kid Shred

I shave my legs, and fortunately have never had to shave my chest but If I was hairy I would.Trim underarms and everythin' else.Arms I get waxed only for showtime because I just don't like the feeling I get when I shave them, it feels wiiierrrrrrrd.

----------


## eradikate

im pretty hairless since i'm asian. I only have hair on my head my face, a little on the arms and little on the legs and i keep my area 51 always trimmed and shaped. I just think it's kool.

----------


## eradikate

i dunno how pple shave their jewels though...too scary mang

----------


## TheStromba

Chest, Arms, Legs, Balls, back, Ass (I get help for that ) 
I can never keep up with all of it.


<<<<< After all I'm a hairy dude

----------


## el_zorro_007

I`m not that big "yet" but I shave from my head to my toes

----------


## nymattyk

> _Originally posted by Kid Shred_ 
> *I shave my legs, and fortunately have never had to shave my chest but If I was hairy I would.Trim underarms and everythin' else.Arms I get waxed only for showtime because I just don't like the feeling I get when I shave them, it feels wiiierrrrrrrd.*


how bad does waxing your arms hurt? how does it grow back....i was considering it

----------


## TheStromba

IMO - No need to wax arms. They are the easiest and quickest to shave. Soap up arms in the shower, get a Mach 3 razor and you can be done in about 1 minute per arm.

Granted, the first time it takes longer, but after that, it's a breeze ! :Big Grin:

----------


## nymattyk

yea but doesnt it grow back all itchy? and how often do you have to shave them

----------


## justme

only hair I have is on my head. Can't stand hair, if I let my back get too much hair I actually start to get itchy on it from the hair.

ripped_82 

next time your doing your pit's try picking up a remington epilator (looks like a razor but has tweezers to pluck the hairs out) I find it hurts alot less than waxing. Also if you find certain areas hurt too much then buy some emla cream and apply it 1.5 hours before the deed is to be done. (you won't feel a thing.)

----------


## justme

I find waxing or using a epilator (looks like an electric razor with tweezers) makes it grow back much softer than shaving.

----------


## Kid Shred

In my previous experience , every time I use a Razor on my arms I break out bad like a week later. Waxin' however was not as painfull as I thought and no skin irritations either. I also have used nair on my arms and got the same rash as when i shaved. I guess I'm just a Sensitive Arm kinda guy.

----------


## jersey juice

Ahhh, good to be Irish/German, I have like no body hair at all, I only shave my face eod with trimmer clippers because it comes in so light. Sucks for you hairy mofo's LOL!!! J/K :LOL:

----------


## BigBuddha

From the crown of my head to a wee bit below the navel....Priced to move!! It all must go!!!

----------


## The Baron

> _Originally posted by Jenna_ 
> *YOU GUYS! Don't shave your CHEST hair - it's SO sexy!!!*


Wow... my kinda girl, that Jenna!

Jenna, just cause you said so, I am not gonna shave mine. 

But for those who might be interested, I found Nair etc all work great on legs, ass, back, even arms. Belly too... but not pubic hair and ABSOLUTELY NOT chest hair!!! If I wash it off before it starts burning too badly, it doesn't hardly touch the hair. We are talking about a combination of very thick and bristly hair and very sensitive skin. Particularly right over the breastbone, the whole center portion of the chest never gets any friction from clothing or anything else in the environment, and so it is very delicate, and sensitive to caustic stuff like depilatories. The main area of pubic hair responded well to nair etc for me, but you must, of course, be very careful to keep it off your johnson or your danglers. Even doing the inside of the thigh, you must be careful not to apply it high enough to get on your scrotum or you will think that stuff is gonna eat a hole through it! Oh, the smooth look and feel only lasts a couple of days longer than a shave. All that stuff does, really, is eat through the hair at skin level enough that it can easily break off. It doesn't make the hair slip from the follicles roots and all.

Here is what worked well for me, but it is a hassle... plucking. Yup. What I did is I hit it with clippers first, just to make it more manageable. Then I pluck a couple square inches per session until the entire chest has been covered. Then I increase the area to cover per session. Eventually I was doing half the chest at a time. You have to observe the direction of hair growth, and pull exactly in that direction. A hot bath or shower first seems to help the hair slip out. You will get some bumps, or at least I did. You will also notice that a single follicle can have up to about 3 hairs growing from it in various stages of growth. Oh, I had better results with the "pliers" type tweezers rather than the springy kind. Plucking will not get you a dead smooth chest, either. The finest baby hairs are just too hard to see or grab ahold of. So, when you have to have the best possible de-hairing, hit the chest with a mach 3 or something. Shaving my unplucked chest just left it too damn stubbly, especially deep in the "cleavage" area. 

Plucking is painful, especially the first couple of passes. But then the hair starts coming out very fine and pulls more easily. I tried waxing and couldn't hack it, plus it just didn't work that well. Maybe waxing a chest that has been kept fairly well plucked would work.

The class act has gotta be laser but I have no experience with that.

----------


## BigBuddha

Damn bro, you are all about bringing the pain huh, what are your thought on whips and chains?  :Smilie:   :EEK!:

----------


## partyboynyc

i have no body hair so i don't need to shave.i think i have the predisposition for hair growth of a 9 yr old boy, hahaha.i'm not complaining though!!! the only thing i shave is my face and my pubic area since i have a nice little beauty mark there that i like to show off  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mrs. T

My .02 worth - I agree with those in favor of trimming. Hair on a man is sexy, but too much could choke one to death and new stuff coming in is like sandpaper. I imagine shaving EVERYWHERE is also an amazing pain, not to mention dangerous.

----------


## Ozzy

Where do I shave ? I use to shave in the shower......now I shave at the sink and the shower :LOL:

----------


## durbin22

I have tried shaving my chest and arms in the past but I always get ingrown hairs. Now I trim my chest, legs, arms, bag and pits. Has anyone tried Tend Skin for ingrown hairs? I like having my arms shaved but the ingrown hairs are drving me crazy. The red bumps seem to take 2 weeks to go away. Any suggestions?

----------


## David B.

Where do I shave my back? In the restroom on a jetliner, of course, doesn't everybody?

--dnb

----------


## Definst

I shave my face, underarms, balls, shoulders and back, trim the chest.

----------


## Carlos_E

> _Originally posted by bigkev_ 
> *hair is disgusting. i shave my entire body every day of my life. i cant go to sleep if i dont. besides, i dont train everyday to hide my muscles with hair.*


Here here! I can't stand body hair... on me or anyone else.

----------


## Carlos_E

I cover from the shoulders down with a couple bottles of nair. I'm not that hairy to begin with so it lasts about 2 weeks.

----------


## maguilagorilla

i only shave my face i dont compete and am too fat to shave anyway! and my wife prefers me with hair. besides i cant afford the razors or any other stuff too shave all my hair.... oh! i almost forgot i also shave my palms!! :Wink:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

am I the only one that has to shave the acctual cock??
I get LOTS of hair ON the mutherfucker. 

And my stomach fucking hell. I didnt have any hair at all on my stomach just like 13 weeks ago. But the moment my cycle started WHAM.
I dont shave it though but thinking about it.

----------


## trimunex

I only shave my face (and sometimes I hate doing that). Otherwise, I just trim everything else, it's easier than shaving and it keeps everything nice and neat.

9

----------


## bigtime

> _Originally posted by ripped_82_ 
> *Where do all the guys on this board shave?*


 well.. i just shave my balls.......and they are like a cue ball....... :LOL:  i shave from the neck down but leave alittle for the ladies if ya know what um sayin......bigtime

----------


## Vanmuscle

Just chest, face, balls here. Don't like shaving my pits completely (I trim them). I just feel like a 10 year old boy;-)

----------


## BE_STRONG

I shave everything except my chest & abs, which I will trim slightly. Balls, ass, legs, arms, eveything. I will even shave my head in the summer.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

On the balcony with no shorts on, just my green thong... :Big Grin: ...XXL

----------


## jarrett

i shave from the knees down nair from the knees up i got a balled fade around the boys shave the balls abs arms and i leave a little chest hair!

----------


## matt890ca

simple answer for me, In the winter you have to keep the boys warm in the summer time to show off at the beach LOL

----------


## New GearGuy

shave my brain and the two nutz he hangs with,back in the summer ,probably shave the chest when I hit my goals!!

As for the arms ,legs and underarms ..............I'd be laughed off the jobsite.

OH YEA! Almost forgot gotta hit the taint once in a while ladies like to lick it. (and least the ones I know ) Plus it cuts down on the Dingleberries I have to remove in the shower!!!!

----------


## Terinox

Nice detail there dick  :Big Grin: 

For those of you who shave almost their whole body, how long does it take, how often do you do it, has the hair grown in thicker?

----------


## Carlos_E

> _Originally posted by Terinox_ 
> *Nice detail there dick 
> 
> For those of you who shave almost their whole body, how long does it take, how often do you do it, has the hair grown in thicker?*


20-30 mins, once a week.

----------


## tolinka

How do you shave the your asss though?

----------


## nevaenuf

I dont exspect my girl to have hair 

why should she exspect me to

----------


## markas214

Being an old guy I'm pretty hairy although its not real thick or dark. I shave my back, arms, and legs sometimes. I buzz my chest and stomach ala Goldburg. If I am ever able to cut up I'll shave my chest bare.

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by Terinox_ 
> *For those of you who shave almost their whole body, how long does it take, how often do you do it, has the hair grown in thicker?*


This whole business about hair growing back thicker when you shave is a total myth. It sometimes APPEARS thicker at first because when it starts to grow back, it's all the same length.

--dave

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by johan_ 
> *am I the only one that has to shave the acctual cock??
> I get LOTS of hair ON the mutherfucker. 
> 
> *


No, you're not.  :Frown: 

--dave

----------


## talon

> am I the only one that has to shave the acctual cock??
> I get LOTS of hair ON the mutherfucker. 
> 
> And my stomach fucking hell. I didnt have any hair at all on my stomach just like 13 weeks ago. But the moment my cycle started WHAM.
> I dont shave it though but thinking about it.


LOL....now thats some funny shit.......As long as you dont knick it bro....ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## mass junkie

Everything looks better shaved....................arms, legs, chest,.....even the ol purple headed yogurt slinger looks a lil bigger with no hair I swear it adds another half an inch  :LOL:

----------


## talon

> Everything looks better shaved....................arms, legs, chest,.....even the ol purple headed yogurt slinger looks a lil bigger with no hair I swear it adds another half an inch


That reminds me of when he was talking in the movie and mentioning the names of the human penis, my favorite waz "Pedro"....LOL

----------


## BDTR

I'd feel pretty gay shaving my legs....

I just shave my chest.

----------


## ItalianMuscle

I Shave everything on my Sexy Muscular Body

----------


## dangit

I shave it all. I do a once a week ritual. I got this kick ass womens electric razor that also has a trimmer on it. I do my whole body with that and I do my head with my barder electric buzzer. I then just jump in the shower and do the sensitive areas with a razor to give myself the porn star look  :Smilie: . 

Every chick I've ever known digs the whole smooth hairless look.

----------


## cfiler

I like hair if it is kept neat and clean. I loved my little goa-tee(sp) but my boss made me shave it off. I tried shaving my chest, but i'm not cut enough to suit it. (My 3 and a half pack looked silly)

Today though, I'm going to shave down there. I have some hair on my rod, and it gets caught in the condoms all the time. Its quite painfull when their ripped out from taking the condom off! So i'm going to jump on the band wagon and trim my "special area."

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

I shave my arms, chest, face, and yes, my boys..Hell, If we expect a women to shave down there, hell, I have to return the favor!!!!!

----------


## Bigboy123

face chest balls

----------


## big daddy k de

all of the above and bellow

----------


## Wiggum

> I shave it all. I do a once a week ritual. I got this kick ass womens electric razor that also has a trimmer on it. I do my whole body with that and I do my head with my barder electric buzzer. I then just jump in the shower and do the sensitive areas with a razor to give myself the porn star look . 
> 
> Every chick I've ever known digs the whole smooth hairless look.



Not my girl, bro. I tried it once, she thought it was too gay. And I quote, "ooh, baby, don't dig on the male stripper look. Male strippers are gay!!"  :LOL:  

Don't have that much hair on the chest and arms, gotta love the latin genes. But the one place I do shave or nair is the lower back aka "pussy on the back" (sorry ladies). Can't stand it though.

----------


## wiky

face, chest, arms and underarms, but only before public combats, then growing again (face too)

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

I HATE hair... I want it all gone.. i shave everything except my back... isnt that hairy yet... and of course i leave a little for the ladies ... Shaving with a razor is a pain... i get lots of ingrown hairs on my legs and chest! I can't stand it... more than anything I want to find a way that will come out smooth and clean but not get bumps... I am going to get my body lasered as soon as i have the money... But i read in one thread that it might come back??? what is that about? o yeah... shave your balls.. its easy and gross not to.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

I shave all muh shit cept legs. Takes to long and to much trouble. I shave muh balls and rod too since muh girl does it I to return the flavor. It feels a whole hell of a lot better and man it makes sex good! I used the triple razor mach turbo. Man that razor rocks. I used to use a double razor gillette and got bumps all the time. I used nair but hell no that shit sucks ass. As for waxing...OMG! never fooking again! Man that shit hurts.

----------


## Duct Tape

I regularly get my back waxed. Any Bro's get both the back and chest waxed and if so, which hurts more. I'm still a little chicken to get the chest done, seems like it would kill.

----------


## beenie

> I regularly get my back waxed. Any Bro's get both the back and chest waxed and if so, which hurts more. I'm still a little chicken to get the chest done, seems like it would kill.


For me, back hurts much more than chest.

----------


## spywizard

Try plucking it... the hair gets thinner, and sensative... without it.. you have very little sensativity....






> am I the only one that has to shave the acctual cock??
> I get LOTS of hair ON the muther****er. 
> 
> And my stomach ****ing hell. I didnt have any hair at all on my stomach just like 13 weeks ago. But the moment my cycle started WHAM.
> I dont shave it though but thinking about it.

----------


## daman1

my nutsack and grundle

----------


## vaeltaire

I shave everything I just think it looks better.

----------


## TheOak182

Everything but the balls and underarms...i just trim those!

----------


## jacobvaughntn

I shave everything from my nose to my toes...I hate body hair, and my wife thinks I look dirty if I don't stay smooth.

----------


## znak

Why would someone shave their balls? You bros sh*tting me, you really take a razor and swipe it across your sack.

I cringe at the thought.

----------


## jacobvaughntn

> Why would someone shave their balls? You bros sh*tting me, you really take a razor and swipe it across your sack.
> 
> I cringe at the thought.


No way, dude...Aside from the cleanliness, and keeping hair from popping out of your posers, it makes them more sensitive, too.  :Bath:

----------


## Jeremy34

> Why would someone shave their balls? You bros sh*tting me, you really take a razor and swipe it across your sack.
> 
> I cringe at the thought.


1. the ladies love it
2. you just feel cleaner
3. the ladies love it
4. does make you more sensitive
5. the ladies love it
6. makes it look bigger
7. the ladies love it
8. its just plain gross not to....body hair serves absolutely no purpose.

and the ladies love it  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc Angelo

I shave it all (back, chest, underarms, balls, legs, ears) but sometimes I just let it be. I am not discustingly hairy, but I a,m hairy. I think it looks better shaved. And as a gay man I love to shave and the way it feels.

----------


## TexasFitnessGirl

> hair is disgusting. i shave my entire body every day of my life. i cant go to sleep if i dont. besides, i dont train everyday to hide my muscles with hair.


I'm with you!!! PS. I love those muscles!

----------


## angelxterminator

> I shave it all (back, chest, underarms, balls, legs, ears) but sometimes I just let it be. I am not discustingly hairy, but I a,m hairy. I think it looks better shaved. And as a gay man I love to shave and the way it feels.


What does being gay have to do with liking the feeling of shaving?

----------

